# Making a Morrow 12 tooth cog



## John (Oct 11, 2013)

Some days I just want easy riding


----------



## fatbike (Oct 11, 2013)

Totally! 11 tooth is great and couldnt imagine 12. I wouldnt mind acquiring one.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 11, 2013)

John said:


> View attachment 117220
> Some days I just want easy riding




How did you make it??.. Stamped?... I need to come chk out your shop! Wow .. I need a 22 tooth Morrow cog!


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 11, 2013)

*How many more link do you need to add to the chain?*

What front sprocket count are you running?


----------



## John (Oct 12, 2013)

fatbar said:


> How did you make it??.. Stamped?... I need to come chk out your shop! Wow .. I need a 22 tooth Morrow cog!




Waterjet and machining


----------



## John (Oct 12, 2013)

abe lugo said:


> What front sprocket count are you running?




I will be trying it out with a 26 tooth front


----------



## tailhole (Oct 18, 2013)

*Nice*

Fantastic work, I go the other way. I like the 9/26 combo.  I like fast.  It does alright in the Denver hills too.  I have a friend that rides 7/26.  That's just nuts.  But he passes spandex like a bullet on the flats.


----------



## John (Oct 19, 2013)

I ride the boardwalk. On sunny days riding can get to be a slow ride with the crowd in areas. Also riding with a 5 and 7 year old you are not going fast anywhere. Riding with the 14 year old I just give up trying to keep up.
John


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 19, 2013)

John said:


> I ride the boardwalk. On sunny days riding can get to be a slow ride with the crowd in areas. Also riding with a 5 and 7 year old you are not going fast anywhere. Riding with the 14 year old I just give up trying to keep up.
> John




John, how much you selling the parts cabs for?..  I need to own some of your craftsmanship!


----------



## looneymatthew (Oct 19, 2013)

*Brilliant*

Sign me up for three or four if you are going to make a few.

Let me know how much they are. If you are interested 

thanks 

matthew   






john said:


> View attachment 117220
> some days i just want easy riding


----------



## John (Oct 19, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> John, how much you selling the parts cabs for?..  I need to own some of your craftsmanship!




I will trade a cabinet for parts, but no Schwinnobi parts. John


----------



## John (Oct 19, 2013)

looneymatthew said:


> Sign me up for three or four if you are going to make a few.
> 
> Let me know how much they are. If you are interested
> 
> ...



    Hey Matthew, I have about $25.00 in material and labor in one. But I will trade???  Thanks, John


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll take a 12


----------



## TINYuproar (Oct 30, 2013)

Could you guys please explain tooth ratios to me?  I love skiptooth bikes and am restoring an Elgin moto and ratting another one.  









Let this beauty escape me for my rat.  But I was thinking about laser cutting one.  But I feel I need to understand tooth ratios first.  From the sounds of it, a 16 tooth front would be slow.  Any help is appreciated.  Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 30, 2013)

The standard for boys balloon tire bikes was 26/10.  I saw some evidence of 26/9 for adult sized bikes.


----------



## looneymatthew (Oct 31, 2013)

*i will take two*

i can bring the cash to the cyclone swap. but if i have somethin you want it yours. i will be bringing some n.o.s. goods 




John said:


> Hey Matthew, I have about $25.00 in material and labor in one. But I will trade???  Thanks, John


----------



## John (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds good, I will bring some up with me. I also made 11's
John


looneymatthew said:


> i can bring the cash to the cyclone swap. but if i have somethin you want it yours. i will be bringing some n.o.s. goods


----------



## John (Oct 31, 2013)

TINYuproar said:


> Could you guys please explain tooth ratios to me?  I love skiptooth bikes and am restoring an Elgin moto and ratting another one.
> Let this beauty escape me for my rat.  But I was thinking about laser cutting one.  But I feel I need to understand tooth ratios first.  From the sounds of it, a 16 tooth front would be slow.  Any help is appreciated.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just need to compensate with a smaller rear cog
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_gearing


----------



## TINYuproar (Nov 3, 2013)

So what I am understanding, to gain speed, one wants more teeth on the front cog and fewer in the back.  How low do the teeth to on the rear cogs?  What are the risks of one's chain skipping at higher speeds on a skiptooth cog versus and modern cog?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looneymatthew (Nov 6, 2013)

*got mine at the cyclone meet. unreal*

built a new hub from scratch all N.O.S. WITH THE CLONE COG 12 TOOTH. BUTTERY SMOOTH




TINYuproar said:


> So what I am understanding, to gain speed, one wants more teeth on the front cog and fewer in the back.  How low do the teeth to on the rear cogs?  What are the risks of one's chain skipping at higher speeds on a skiptooth cog versus and modern cog?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 7, 2013)

Very Nice Morrow box and man cave Matt!


----------

